# belerend



## Chimel

Hallo,

Is er volgens jullie een morele dimensie bij "belerend"?

Bv: "Dat klinkt misschien belerend, maar het is de waarheid" (geen andere relevante context).

Is de bedoeling eerder "Dat klinkt alsof ik het beter zou weten" (neutraal) of "Dat klinkt alsof ik mijn eigen moraal wil opdringen" (wat ik noem een morele dimensie: "faire la morale" in het Frans)?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Chimel,

In mijn ideolect is "belerend" = "moralizerend" = "zedeprekend", dus ja, "moraal opdringend".

Er staan nu zoveel woorden in de van Dale, maar "belerend" staat er niet in . (hij is wel oud, mijn van Dale). Maar het is wel een goed woord.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Peter!

Je zou dus dit woord nooit in een zuiver pedagogische betekenis gebruiken? Bv een leerkracht (of een methode) die "belerend" is, dus die top-down les geeft en die zijn kennis gewoon overdraagt in plaats van de leerlingen te laten participeren en te zorgen dat ze zelf op nieuwe inzichten komen?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht inderdaad ook aan de associatie met 'hautain': wie beleert, lijkt het beter te weten, en lijkt dus te (zede-)preken, betuttelt ook zijn publiek, lijkt mij. Maar in mijn ogen is het niet per se ethisch/ moraliserend: het is ook schoolmeesterachtig, vind ik, in de zin dat een 'schoolmeester' net uitging van de 'domheid' van zijn leerlingen... Het was dus mogelijk in een pedagogische context, maar het is niet bepaald voorbeeldig. Het is dus een bepaald soort houding, maar niet per se in een schools verband.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Thomas, het is net wat ik wou weten, alhoewel je misschien niet helemaal op dezelfde golflengte als Peter zit. De vraag is dus: ligt de klemtoon op het moraliserend of op het schoolmeesterachtig, zoals je dit treffend beschrijft?

Als ik de zin "Dat klinkt misschien belerend zijn" heb, moet ik voor de vertaling kiezen tussen:
a) "Je donne peut-être l'impression d'être un donneur de leçons" (schoolmeester)
en
b) "Je donne peut-être l'impression de faire la morale" (moraliserend)

De context laat niet toe om te kiezen, want beide invalshoeken zijn eigenlijk mogelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> a) "Je donne peut-être l'impression d'être un donneur de leçons" (schoolmeester)
> en
> b) "Je donne peut-être l'impression de faire la morale" (moraliserend)



Of misschien c: 

Je donne peut-être l'impression d'être professoral.


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij a of c, en minder b, maar het zou erbij kunnen komen: je kan een wijsneus proberen te zijn, én daarbij zelfs een lesje proberen mee te geven. Het probleem is misschien dat bij ons een 'les' ook een zedenles kan zijn: iemand de les spellen. Ik zie in het Frans alleen de opsplitsing...


----------



## Suehil

Ik zie in het Frans ook niet het idee van 'uit de hoogte' dat het woord 'belerend' voor mij heeft.  Ik heb het gevoel dat 'condescendant' toch dichterbij komt.


----------



## Peterdg

En wat denken jullie van "pédant"?


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie suggesties: _pedant _lijkt mij al meteen het expliciet negatieve aan te geven.  _Condescending _in het Engels heeft die betekenis, maar in het Ned. _(-ant_)??? Vermoedelijk moet je dan toch nog een werkwoord toevoegen.


----------



## Suehil

The suggestion was for the French translation.


----------



## Chimel

Heel goede suggesties allemaal: "pédant", "condescendant", "professoral", "hautain"... en natuurlijk ook "moralisateur", maar dan misschien vooral in de vaste uitdrukking "met een belerende vinger".

In mijn voorbeeld zou ik inderdaad voor "pédant" gaan, denk ik.

Bedankt !


----------



## ThomasK

Excuus voor mijn verwarring: ik had het niet door dat het Frans was, al had ik wel de _é_ in _pédant _gezien...


----------



## Chimel

Om volledig te zijn (voor het geval dat een Franstalige ooit deze discussie naleest om een gepaste vertaling te vinden): vanuit "pédant" ben ik op "pontifiant" gekomen, en ik denk dat dit de beste oplossing is.

Definitie van Petit Robert (voor "pontifier"): Dispenser sa science, ses conseils avec prétention et emphase.

Van Dale vertaalt trouwens "pontifier" door: belerend optreden.

Zo hebben we weer een probleem opgelost!...


----------



## Peterdg

Uitstekend!!!!


----------



## ThomasK

Zoals een _pontifex_, vermoed ik. Lijkt mij ook een schot in de roos, een zowat perfect equivalent...


----------



## Chimel

Behalve het feit dat "pontifiant" waarschijnlijk tot een iets hoger taalniveau behoort dan "belerend" en zelfs wat literair is : niet zeker dat een jongere uit de SMS-generatie dat woord nog kent. Perfectie bestaat niet (of zelden...) in het leven!


----------



## CarlitosMS

Een goed voorbeeld van belerend gedrag, trouwens, is de toenmalige BRT uit de jaren 60, 70 en 80 voor het ontstaan van VTM in 1989.
Bv: De openbare omroep stond aan het einde van de jaren 80 immers ver af van het publiek met belerende documentaires en cultuurprogramma's in primetime.


----------



## marrish

Ik als iemand die de taal heeft geleerd kan zeggen dat belerend in het Engels dichtbij 'patronizing' komt. Ik ervaar de uitzendingen waarover je het had niet als belerend. Zij hadden 'educatie' tot doel, misschien grenzend aan propaganda - nu nemen wij het woord in de mond als een negatief getint woord - maar toch het was een ander tijdperk en manier. Soms zie ik ze op TV en zoek ze op op het internet. Ze zijn informatief, tot doel hebbend het standaard Nederlands meer bekend te maken.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord. Het hoeft niet per se, maar het kan minstens vaak zo overkomen.


----------



## YellowOnline

Om op de originele, intussen haast een jaar oude, vraag terug te komen: wat mij betreft heeft 'belerend' iets paternalistisch, wat verwant is aan - doch niet hetzelfde als - het Engelse 'patronizing', zoals marrish opmerkte.


----------



## eno2

Pontifiant, dat bestaat toch niet in het Nederlands?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Pontifiant, dat bestaat toch niet in het Nederlands?


Nee, inderdaad. Ze zijn een Frans woord (pontifiant) aan het bespreken ivm "belerend".


----------



## eno2

Belerend staat niet in Van Dale online en niet in mijn toch zeer potent synoniemenwoordenboek. Wel in encyclo.nl met als synoniem "pedant" en daar ben ik het totaal mee eens. Belerend is  een vernederlandsing van pedant. Hoofdzakelijk gebruikt in de uitdrukking "een belerend vingertje opsteken".


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Ik als iemand die de taal heeft geleerd kan zeggen dat belerend in het Engels dichtbij 'patronizing' komt. Ik ervaar de uitzendingen waarover je het had niet als belerend. Zij hadden 'educatie' tot doel, misschien grenzend aan propaganda - nu nemen wij het woord in de mond als een negatief getint woord - maar toch het was een ander tijdperk en manier. Soms zie ik ze op TV en zoek ze op op het internet. Ze zijn informatief, tot doel hebbend het standaard Nederlands meer bekend te maken.


Neen. Dat waren didactische programma's. Belerend is pejoratief.


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Belerend is  een vernederlandsing van pedant. Hoofdzakelijk gebruikt in de uitdrukking "een belerend vingertje opsteken".


Volgens mij is dit te beperkend. Een woord als "belerend" heeft niet één betekenis, maar eerder een waaier aan min of meer verwante betekenissen, die rond een centraal begrip draaien. Hier is dit centraal begrip volgens mij "het beter weten". 

"Pedant" is zeker een mogelijkheid als dit "beter weten" over zaken als cultuur, wetenschap enz. gaat, dus kennis. Maar in andere konteksten kan de nadruk ook meer moralizerend zijn (of zedeprekend, zoals Peter treffend zei): beter weten hoe het hoort, hoe iemand zich moet gedragen... Dan is "pedant" geen goed synoniem en moet je ook een andere vertaling vinden.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Volgens mij is dit te beperkend. Een woord als "belerend" heeft niet één betekenis, maar eerder een waaier aan min of meer verwante betekenissen, die rond een centraal begrip draaien. Hier is dit centraal begrip volgens mij "het beter weten".
> 
> "Pedant" is zeker een mogelijkheid als dit "beter weten" over zaken als cultuur, wetenschap enz. gaat, dus kennis. Maar in andere konteksten kan de nadruk ook meer moralizerend zijn (of zedeprekend, zoals Peter treffend zei): beter weten hoe het hoort, hoe iemand zich moet gedragen... Dan is "pedant" geen goed synoniem en moet je ook een andere vertaling vinden.



Ik blijf erbij. Je moet belerend niet verwarren met didactisch. Belerend is pejoratief. Schoolmeesterachtig. Staat belerend in de dikke Van Dale? En met welke uitleg?  Ik ben benieuwd. (Ik ga me toch eens de elektronische moeten aanschaffen).


----------



## Chimel

Zoals alle woordenboeken probeert Van Dale het gebruik van een woord zo precies mogelijk (en soms met wat achterstand...) te omschrijven. Maar uiteindelijk zijn het de mensen die bepalen welke betekenis(sen) dit woord heeft.

Wat denk je van dit voorbeeld: "We willen geestesziekte bespreekbaar maken, maar niet met een belerend vingertje".

Hier is het idee duidelijk, denk ik: zonder de mensen - het gaat hier om de familiale omgeving van de persoon - een schuldgevoel te geven (je MOET daarover kunnen praten, anders ben je SLECHT bezig - wat ik noemde een moralizerende houding) en niet "we WETEN beter wat geesteziekte is en we gaan het eens aan die dommerikken uitleggen" (didactisch, maar pejoratief). "Pédant" zou alleszins geen gepaste vertaling zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn Van Dale Nederlands-Frans vertaalt _belerend_ met _pontifiant, _niet _pédant_. Mijn Petit Robert geeft voor _pontifier_: _dispenser sa science, ses conseils avec prétention et emphase_. Voor het adjectief _pédant_ geeft Petit Robert: _qui manifeste prétentieusement une affectation de savoir, d'érudition_.

Mijn papieren Van Dale Nederlands (een oudje uit de 20e eeuw) geeft als definitie voor _beleren_: _onderrichten._ Met de kanttekening erbij dat het hier om een germanisme gaat. _Belerend _staat dus veel dichter bij _pontifiant_ dan bij _pédant_.Iemand die belerend is, wil namelijk in eerste instantie kennis overbrengen, al zal de manier waarop dat gebeurt (namelijk schoolmeesterachtig of frikkerig) mensen tegen de borst stuiten. Iemand die pedant is, is niet bezig met kennisoverdracht, maar eigenlijk alleen met het etaleren van kennis (hoe gering ook). Of anderen er ook iets van opsteken, zal die persoon worst wezen. Het draait namelijk niet om de anderen, het draait om hém.

Natuurlijk, wie belerend is, kan daarbij tegelijkertijd pedant overkomen, _maar het hoeft niet_. En dus zal _pontifiant_ vrijwel altijd een betere vertaling zijn dan _pédant_.


----------



## eno2

Interglot geeft:



 prétentieux ; pédant ; cuistre ; présomptueux ; suffisant ; autoritaire ; docte ; pontifiant ; avec suffisance ; satisfait avec soi-même ; pédantesque 

Ge moogt kiezen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Interglot geeft:
> 
> 
> 
> prétentieux ; pédant ; cuistre ; présomptueux ; suffisant ; autoritaire ; docte ; pontifiant ; avec suffisance ; satisfait avec soi-même ; pédantesque
> 
> Ge moogt kiezen.



Ha, wat een allegaartje toch weer. Interglot, Interglot ... 

Hoe meer vertalingen een woordenboek geeft, hoe zekerder je ervan kunt zijn dat er vertalingen tussen zitten die volledig de plank misslaan. Nee, voor de nuance moet je niet bij Interglot zijn.

Wie de nuance zoekt, kan het beste werken met een goed aangeschreven Nederlands-Nederlands woordenboek en een goed aangeschreven Frans-Frans woordenboek. Het papieren werk dus. En dan maar vergelijken.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb mijn dikke Van Dale niet mee geëxpatrieerd en dat is een handicap voor hier. Dat het hoog aan te slaan synoniemen.net voor belerend niets oplevert, geeft te denken. Ik heb niets tegen het gebruik van belerend, maar dan alleen in pejoratieve context. Niet in de context van het neutrale didactisch.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik heb mijn dikke Van Dale niet mee geëxpatrieerd en dat is een handicap voor hier. Dat het hoog aan te slaan synoniemen.net voor belerend niets oplevert, geeft te denken. Ik heb niets tegen het gebruik van belerend, maar dan alleen in pejoratieve context. Niet in de context van het neutrale didactisch.



Nou, ik heb niet de indruk dat Chimel in _belerend_ het neutrale _didactisch_ leest. Ze laat één keer het woord _didactisch _vallen, maar plakt er _pejoratief_ aan vast. Ze doelt dus in feite op _schoolmeesterachtig_ en _frikkerig_. Daarnaast vindt ze dat _belerend_ dicht bij _moraliserend_ komt. Die kant kan het ook wel op gaan, al is dat niet een vereiste.

_Belerend _met _patronizing_ (zie post van marrish) vertalen, dat lijkt me dan weer wel net een stapje te ver, aangezien bij _patronizing_ de neerbuigende behandeling van iemand de kern van de zaak is. Iemand die belerend is, kan dan wel neerbuigend overkomen, maar neerbuigendheid is niet het nagestreefde doel.

Voor de rest is _belerend_ toch wel een vrij gewoon woord, hoor. Het is zeker niet alleen in een uitdrukking als _het belerende vingertje_ te vinden. Dat Google ontelbare treffers in allerlei zinnen aandraagt waarin geen vingertje aan te pas komt, maakt wel duidelijk dat het gebruikt van _belerend_ een grote vlucht heeft genomen, al bevreemdde het mij ook wel dat mijn Van Dale uit 1984 er geen apart lemma aan heeft gewijd en alleen het veel minder gebruikte infinitief _beleren_ opneemt.


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> Nou, ik heb niet de indruk dat Chimel in _belerend_ het neutrale _didactisch_ leest. Ze laat één keer het woord _didactisch _vallen, maar plakt er _pejoratief_ aan vast. Ze doelt dus in feite op _schoolmeesterachtig_ en _frikkerig_. Daarnaast vindt ze dat _belerend_ dicht bij _moraliserend_ komt. Die kant kan het ook wel op gaan, al is dat niet een vereiste.


Klopt 100% ! (zij het dat Chimel geen "ze" maar "hij" is, maar dat kon je niet weten... )


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Klopt 100% ! (zij het dat Chimel geen "ze" maar "hij" is, maar dat kon je niet weten... )



Oeps, mijn excuses. Ik vraag me nu verwoed af waarom ik meende je met 'zij' te kunnen aanduiden. Hoe dan ook, het zal niet meer gebeuren!


----------

